# The STEVENS Trucking fleet



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

finding them on Ebay and still looking for more. The truck has my last name on it thats why I'm buying them


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

5 is not enough?

Don't they make a different tractor so you can have a variety?

Fill those trucks up with a load of something. Sand? Coal? (would make them nice and dirty.) 
scrap metal? Real dirt?
Produce? Watermelons, pumpkins? :thumbsup:


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dont get them all let use get one at less LOLOL


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn that is a nice looking layout behind those trucks!!!

Any more pictures? 

And yes, the Stevens Trucks look good too!

:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

KAL5 said:


> finding them on Ebay and still looking for more. The truck has my last name on it thats why I'm buying them


KAL5,
Stevens Moving and Storage has been a fixture in Flint, MI forever. Don't know if they have any memorabilia available, but it might be worth a Google to find out.
They were the "official" storage company for GM and all their prototype vehicles, etc., for a long time.
Hope you can find something cool,
Bob


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Coupman35 if you can find one and out bid me then you can have one :laugh:

Biged nope 5 is not enough I want more I was out bid and lost one on ebay I only seen them with that tractor

hoscale37 Thanks and I'll get some pictures up I'm moveing some buildings around first.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice looking layout, trucks are pretty cool as well.


----------

